# Tube Workers Reject £500 Bonus To Do Their Job During the Olympics



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

The RMT has rejected a £500 bonus for Tube workers on shift during the Olympics.

The union, which represents thousands of Tube staff, said the money was not an adequate reward for being on duty during the event.

Any why shiould they accept it if they can screw more out of the tax payer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16785576


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

well done to the lads. RESPECT


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Why should they get an extra bonus for working when it's busier? If that was the case then postman should get a large bonus for delivering at christmas.
Tube drivers already earn around 35K per annum as it is.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

One for the wisdom of Cueball I think!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd rescind the offer and tell them to do their fecking job or find a new one, plenty of people would be happy driving a tube train for £35K a year, cheeky twats.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't they drive the same train with the same hours. They'll just have more people on?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Don't they drive the same train with the same hours. They'll just have more people on?


Correct but they should get a bonus for that, no??


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Come on, they need some motivation......

As a bonus for doing your job YOU GET TO KEEP IT! If you're not happy please find another,


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I didnt get a bonus at christmas when our car parks were busier 

The easiest thing to do would be sack them, then they wouldnt have to work at all during the olympics!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Don't they drive the same train with the same hours. They'll just have more people on?


I should expand. I presume that Tube drivers are like any driver and have a maximum number of hours they can drive in one go. So this will be the shift pattern no doubt.

So, the trains will go to the maximum length of the minimum platform but the drivers will drive the same trains to the same timetable for the same number of hours. They might get more shifts than normal in which case, they get paid for the shift.

Why the extra remuneration? I don't understand this at all. Sorry.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bottom line is... its another Union bringing the country to its knees.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

tzotzo said:


> well done to the lads. RESPECT


I have a lot more sympathy for customer facing staff then I do for drivers. It is going to be a horrendous 3 weeks for them:wave:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

selfish jumped up twunts. I'm looking forward to driving in the mess that will be the olympics next year don't think my customers would let me charge them more because the roads will be busier. 

I am normally a supporter of the unions but crap like this, assuming that it is a simple case of "here's a bonus for doing nothing extra", just shows loses them public support.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

bonus............Whats that????????

Ive never had a job that gives me a bonus.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

pee said:


> bonus............Whats that????????
> 
> Ive never had a job that gives me a bonus.


Spot on - a Bonus is exactly what it says, never count on one.

Too many people expect a Bonus, some even rely on one! - not the best way to work your finances.

Get on with the Job your are paid to do - That is all they need to be told. If they don't want to do the job, someone else will, remember the fire strikes - they were replaced quite easily and I'm sure a lot of armed forces people would be glad to earn 35K+ for doing such an easy job compared to what they have just done.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I work for the local authority, i have only heard the word bonus mentioned when my mate won the lottery :lol:

Unions imo are to look after the interests of their members, however imo this is to ensure fair working conditions, support in tribunials etc... Bonuses are just that, a bonus on top of your earnings, how can you put to vote on accepting a bonus?

BONKERS!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

TO be fair it's not that we are rejecting the offer due to it not being enough on it's own, we are rejecting it because other network rail and the Docklands light railway have been offered significantly more!

Oh and it's 42k for drivers!!!


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

That's the problem with this country. If people are asked to do just that Little bit extra they won't unless they get some huge feckin payout for it!!

I fully understand having a union as it does stop unscrupulous employers trying to take the ****. But come on this is 3-4 weeks extra work (if it is any extra) it's not as if they are being asked to do it day in day out for the rest of their working life!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

chunkytfg said:


> TO be fair it's not that we are rejecting the offer due to it not being enough on it's own, we are rejecting it because other network rail and the Docklands light railway have been offered significantly more!
> 
> Oh and it's 42k for drivers!!!


So what if they're getting more!


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

chunkytfg said:


> TO be fair it's not that we are rejecting the offer due to it not being enough on it's own, we are rejecting it because other network rail and the Docklands light railway have been offered significantly more!
> 
> Oh and it's 42k for drivers!!!


Sorry but that's just ridiculous. That would be like me jumping up and down because the US, Canadian and Australian Armies get paid significantly more than i do when deployed in Afghanistan (in like for like jobs).

But i don't because i know the job i signed up to do and what the pay was. Just as you/your colleagues did when you took the Job.

£42k for driving a train is also way to much imho. But that's personal opinion only.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

£42K a year for driving a ****ing train? 

Over inflated sense of importance!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just another example of stupid jumped up idiots trying to bring this country to its knees...

Why should they be given any extra?!?!? Because some steroid junk ball is trying to run around a track?!?!

Where is the extra work that the bonus should be paid for!?!

They should all be given their p45’s and told to f**k off...

Plenty of people would like a job earning that kind of money...

As for the unions... well.. Grizz said it best, so no need to go there again...

As for the argument that it’s because other people are being paid more... grow up.

I wonder how many of these workers are outraged that a certain person has been given a bonus for doing what he was contracted to do, but because he is a banker, it’s an outrage and morally wrong, but now that the shoe is on the other foot, they aren’t getting enough of a bonus for basically doing the same job they have always done, with a few more people on board and maybe at a different time as normal...

:thumb:


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with you there Carl, I'd have to get to WO before I see anything like that!! Don't forget I'd presume the Oyster Card is also part of the deal.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote

"RMT general secretary Bob Crow said: "It is well-documented that transport will be the biggest logistical challenge throughout the Olympics period.
London 2012 One extraordinary year graphic

"All we are calling for is a fair deal for all the staff involved in delivering the colossal transport challenge that we will be facing this summer and the negotiations to achieve that are ongoing."

That will come from the infrastructure not the people driving the trains , The infrstructure is crap and the whole thing will be a mess it can't even shuffle it's own rush hour commute adequately all access from rail to the site as the surrounding roads haven't got a chance in coping , I can't wait until it's all over and what was once the great east end of London is finally ruined for good .


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

gherkin said:


> I'm with you there Carl, I'd have to get to WO before I see anything like that!! Don't forget I'd presume the Oyster Card is also part of the deal.


Thing is mate i am a WO and although i get more than £42k a year i do a bit more than drive backwards and forwards on a set of rails everyday to earn it


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't get why any underground or above ground train drivers should get a bonus because there will be more people about. Not like they're taking the fares is it. Can't see how it makes one iota of a difference to them to be honest.

Wish we had a bonus on the buses for the busy periods, rush hours, the run up to Christmas on late night shopping nights and Saturdays, the Rock Festival disrupting traffic, more people on the bus, more people on the roads, but we were expected to take the money from those people and still run on time through the traffic, or we'd get moaned, even shouted at, possibly assaulted, by the idiotic public. We even had to to steer the bloody thing as well, they crash if you don't :lol:

Nope, can't see why they should get a penny extra I'm afraid.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

vRS Carl said:


> Thing is mate i am a WO and although i get more than £42k a year i do a bit more than drive backwards and forwards on a set of rails everyday to earn it


Seeing what some of ours do I totally agree with you.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Simple 3-Step Plan:

1) Pay them what they want.
2) Hold a strike-free showcase Olympic event
3) Replace them all with automated trains in 2013.:thumb:

They should regard this Olympic bonus as part of their redundancy package.:wave:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Goldbug said:


> Simple 3-Step Plan:
> 
> 1) Pay them what they want.
> 2) Hold a strike-free showcase Olympic event
> ...


Too right and spot on!



vRS Carl said:


> Thing is mate i am a WO and although i get more than £42k a year i do a bit more than drive backwards and forwards on a set of rails everyday to earn it


Really do enlighten me then......


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Bob Crow is a f***ing idiot. He has chauffeur driven cars, rarely using the system he is meant to support! Idiots like this are the people that need to be removed IMHO.

Fish


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Fish said:


> Bob Crow is a f***ing idiot. He has chauffeur driven cars, rarely using the system he is meant to support! Idiots like this are the people that need to be removed IMHO.
> 
> Fish


He's was just waiting for labour to be get kicked out then he's target his dogs on the Tories


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Really do enlighten me then......


Do you really want me to answer that


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Quote
> 
> *"RMT general secretary Bob Crow said: "It is well-documented that transport will be the biggest logistical challenge throughout the Olympics period.
> London 2012 One extraordinary year graphic
> ...


Thanks for saving me from typing the same words.

Crow is not intelligent, just clever.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

chunkytfg said:


> TO be fair it's not that we are rejecting the offer due to it not being enough on it's own, we are rejecting it because other network rail and the Docklands light railway have been offered significantly more!
> 
> Oh and it's 42k for drivers!!!


Well go and get a job with them!, grass is greener and all that. Put up or shut up, you're being paid to do a job now get on with it.
Unions - my ars*


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

In the words of Alan Partridge - "This Country...."


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

vRS Carl said:


> Do you really want me to answer that


Yes really!

I honestly can't see how you lot justify the wages you are on then ***** and moan about everything and cause us mere mortals pain and anguish when you don't get your own way!



robertdon777 said:


> Well go and get a job with them!, grass is greener and all that. Put up or shut up, you're being paid to do a job now get on with it.
> Unions - my ars*


Here here!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes really!
> 
> I honestly can't see how you lot justify the wages you are on then ***** and moan about everything and cause us mere mortals pain and anguish when you don't get your own way!


I think vRS Carl is in the Army, or something to do with risking his life for our country... not sure I would be fighting about the size of his wages....

They don't get paid enough IMO

Whats the saying, if you don't want to stand behind our servicemen, you are welcome to stand in front of them... something like that anyway.. ;-)

:thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

And this is where all the rules of the land really **** me off.

I bet they are going to threaten to go on strike next because they have union support and enough %age support. IMO it should not be allowed. If they go on strike, sack them and employ one of the millions out there who are searching for a job. 

Striking for companies reducing pay is one thing. Striking because you decide you want more money is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes really!
> 
> I honestly can't see how you lot justify the wages you are on then ***** and moan about everything and cause us mere mortals pain and anguish when you don't get your own way!


Firstly i'm in the Army and not a Train Driver. I fail to see what pain and anguish the Army has casued "you mere mortals" as you so eloquently put it. The only thing I can think of is the Ministry of Defence and Government royally fcuking up the procurement process. Both are headed up by civilians!!

Secondly i have never complained about my pay and i don't know of very many soldiers that do (usually those that are leaving). I think what your confusing is the media furore around the pay a Pte Soldier (or equivalent) gets whilst in Afghanistan. They get circa £19k a year doing a far more dangerous job than 99% of the UK population and certainly more dangerous than a chuffing train driver!!!

Thirdly as for what i do to earn my pay. I won't go in to any great detail as there is something called the Official Secrets Act. But in short i have 227 Soldiers of all ranks under my command. It is my responsibility to ensure they are fed, watered, accommodated, trained, kept fit, deal with discipline (both military and civillian), paid, provide a shoulder to cry on and look after whilst justifying every single penny spent on them to prove i'm not wasting tax payers money (bear in mind soldiers pay tax at the same rate as everyone else). This is all to prepapre them to survive in hostile environments like Afghanistan. Once in said hostile environment my responsibility doesn't change. I just now have the added responsibility of trying to keep all 227 (and myself) alive for 6 months. If the unfortunate does happen then i have to get them to medical aid (i.e hospital at Camp Bastion) asap to try and keep them alive. I would like to point out that I'm a front line Infantry Soldier as well. So i go out on the ground dodging bullets and IED's every day for 6 months! I do not mean that in any derogatory sense to any other profession in the forces either as they all face the same risks and we all need each other out there to perform.

Show me a job in civilian life that has the same level of responsibility for the same amount of people. I'm all ears if you can. If i did my job on civvy street i would be earning around £60K+ a year not what i do now!!

I would like to make clear that i am not after any praise, worship, preferential treatment, free gifts or any such like etc etc. Neither is anyone else i know in the forces. I knew what the job entailed and what the pay was through the ranks when i joined up. I have also had my pay frozen for 2 years just like the remainder of the public sector. Yet i still give 110% in all that i do as it is called professionalism!!

Does that answer your question? Or would you like a box of Kleenex and a Drip tray to stand in whilst you drip about something you obviously now the square root of **** all about?!?!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> And this is where all the rules of the land really **** me off.
> 
> *I bet they are going to threaten to go on strike next because they have union support and enough %age support. IMO it should not be allowed. *If they go on strike, sack them and employ one of the millions out there who are searching for a job.
> 
> Striking for companies reducing pay is one thing. Striking because you decide you want more money is a whole different kettle of fish.


Although i don't have a much knowledge of how unions operate, I have to disagree with the bolded statement. In that case the Government don't have the authority to run the country because they didn't have enough of the population who voted for the winning party. In fact much of the population didn't vote at all!

But the rest i agree with! :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the tube drivers need to read vrsCarl's one from last paragraph


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think they need to read the whole thing and then hang their heads in shame.

This 'bonus' is more disgusting to me than the chairman of RBS'.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Bottom line is... its another Union bringing the country to its knees.


sorry
cant agree with that
the people who are bring this country down are the politicians
these same people have over the years broken promises to the working man
whilst at the same time lining their own pockets
thatcher started it years ago,breaking the health service up,britains industrial heritage, etc all sold off to the highest bidder
who are all the wealthy
the house of commons and the house of lords is the greatest club to be affiliated to
gold lined pensions and pay rises

me and every other working man cant get them perks and priveleges

and another bunch is the do gooder brigade
ah poor people in prisons etc,they have done something wrong to decent people they desreve locking up
with nothing except bread and water

its about time this country stood up for itself

rant over thank you


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm sorry, but i shake my head when people blame the current problems on Thatcher. 
I'm not pro or anti-Thatcher, but this countries problems were before Thatcher!

Anyway, back on topic, the rail unions are just cutting their own throats, as they are just incentivising the idea of driverless trains/tubes!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is it not that they see the other people working on the Olympics making silling money like all the advisers commuity officers, Seb Co, and other's getting paid a fortune, and perks at our expense, will the nurses and hospital staff be getting a bonus for the extra A&E work with influx into capital, Unions will finish country unless people can see through what the heads of the union get paid for what they bring to the table IMHO


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

kh904 said:


> I'm sorry, but i shake my head when people blame the current problems on Thatcher.
> I'm not pro or anti-Thatcher, but this countries problems were before Thatcher!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, the rail unions are just cutting their own throats, as they are just incentivising the idea of driverless trains/tubes!


i was working when thatcher decided to sell everything off
ive seen what her and her polices did to communities and the manufacturing base of this country


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> i was working when thatcher decided to sell everything off
> ive seen what her and her polices did to communities and the manufacturing base of this country


But she had nothing to do with the buy it now, pay never mentality that has cropped up over the last decade... 

I am not her biggest fan either (she stole our milk!!), but we need to stop looking in the past to get "support" for acting like spoiled little brats in the present...

:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

could someone please remind me why there isn't any car industry in England anymore?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> could someone please remind me why there isn't any car industry in England anymore?


Because they made s**t cars that no-one bought?!?!

Their methods were outdated, their workers were lazy, the management could mess up a cup of coffee, their cost of living was too high, and the British public thought they were better than the UK cars, so started buying German and other foreign makes...

:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Cueball - how many 70's British cars were actually sold overseas ? A Free Market exists in cars and people bought what they saw as best value. Still do. Lady T sorted out the country and we'd be like Italy or Greece now if we'd carried on. My school milk was always warm anyway...

Is the £500 bonus to work through the Olympics compensation for not therefore being able to go and watch the Games ? Can't be, given how hard it was to get any tickets. Just so pleased the rowing, which is what I got, is nowhere near London.

Hats off to all our servicemen btw - my cousin recently got back from Camp Bastion.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> Is the £500 bonus to work through the Olympics compensation for not therefore being able to go and watch the Games ? Can't be, given how hard it was to get any tickets. Just so pleased the rowing, which is what I got, is nowhere near London.


No it's because they're bone idle and want what the other boys are getting.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Goldbug said:


> Simple 3-Step Plan:
> 
> 1) Pay them what they want.
> 2) Hold a strike-free showcase Olympic event
> ...


Trains are already automated, drivers are there to close the doors then open them when the train gets to the next station.
It really boils my p**s things like this. They will get paid for any overtime and extra shifts so why get more because there are more people on the train.
As for someone else is getting a bonus, bo**ocks, my friends kids get morrow picket money than mine, don't hear them moaning.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

They just know that they will get it to avoid a strike while the Olympics are on just plain greed and over flowing with self importance through black mail.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

People will want a bonus to get out of bet shortly,get a grip FFS.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tzotzo said:


> could someone please remind me why there isn't any car industry in England anymore?





The Cueball said:


> Because they made s**t cars that no-one bought?!?!
> 
> Their methods were outdated, their workers were lazy, the management could mess up a cup of coffee, their cost of living was too high, and the British public thought they were better than the UK cars, so started buying German and other foreign makes...
> 
> :thumb:


don't jump the gun there cue 

there might not be many british ones, but there is still a car industry in england, such as Nissan at sunderland, which is one of the most proficient plants in the EU possibly the world, and has sold millions.

theres jaguar land rover, with a production at halewood, that signed contracts around £2 billion with uk companies for the evoque,
and plans for investing £355million in an new engine plant in wolverhampton

the new MG is made in birmingham.

bmw investing £500 million in the uk car industry with the extension to the 'mini' range
with the normal mini, the convertible and the clubman already built in cowley, with only the countryman being built abroad (austria)

vauxhall vans made in bedford.

ford's diesel engine plant producing 1 million diesel engines a year in dagenham.

spyker cars moved from netherlands to coventry in 2010,

mclarren built that super swish new factory to up production of the mp4-12c

lotus are extending their range, and plan on atleast doubling their uk production to 6-7000 cars per year...

bentley have a factory in crewe,

aston martin have the one at gayford..

and theres probably a few I missed, so I disagree that the uk doesn't have a car industry anymore.. and I ask anyone else to disagree given the above facts..


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> could someone please remind me why there isn't any car industry in England anymore?


Because the unions drove up wages and down 'modernisation' so the only place left to take the cost from to compete with the opposition was the product.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> don't jump the gun there cue
> 
> there might not be many british ones, but there is still a car industry in england, such as Nissan at sunderland, which is one of the most proficient plants in the EU possibly the world, and has sold millions.
> 
> ...


They are all run by companies that could and would just pull out of the UK if it became too troublesome to be here.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> don't jump the gun there cue
> 
> there might not be many british ones, but there is still a car industry in england, such as Nissan at sunderland, which is one of the most proficient plants in the EU possibly the world, and has sold millions.
> 
> ...


Toyota at Burnaston, Derby


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> They are all run by companies that could and would just pull out of the UK if it became too troublesome to be here.


besides the point isnt it.. the statement was why does england not have a car industry..

which the above proves otherwise..

and im not so sure they would just pull out of the uk willy nilly.. after spending hundreds of millions building it up..


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Because it would be hundreds of millions of pounds cheaper to be elsewhere should there be industrial action or even, those tax breaks we keep hearing about stop happening.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> could someone please remind me why there isn't any car industry in England anymore?


An Austin Princess, Allegro , Maxi, Marina. The biggest load of rubbish ever built. Rover tried but the cars were pretty poor.

We build loads of cars here now and much better than the tosh British Leyland ever built.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

From a different perspective I am an ex train driver and Ex forces the amount of money that drivers get paid is in my opinion about right if anything they need more, how many of you guys sitting there passing judgement of having to face the public day in day out getting verbally abused and physically threatened because some one is either an ******** or has had a bad day at the office or maybe a bit too much to drink and then to be told that if someone does assault you you can defend yourself but not hit back,

Then there is possibility well of doing anything up to thirteen days straight before having one day off to change around shifts from days to nights or earlys to lates as the company has decided it easier to give overtime than recruit more drivers.

From the outside it may seem like an easy job driving up and down on a track but how many of you have memorised a few hundred miles of track including every junction,signal,braking point and gradient and to also be told that if you go down the wrong track it's your fault even though the person in the signal box made the mistake 

theres also the technical side of the job where you have to know the train inside out mechanically and electrically just incase you break down in the middle of nowhere and have a few hundred people panicking or abusing you because THEY pay you wages each and every person individually 

And lets not forget about the likely hood of someone deciding that getting hit by a few hundred tons of metal at Christmas is the best way to cope with life or the fact that if you make a mistake a few people get killed and you as a driver are automatically blamed even if it is found out months or years down the road that it wasn't your fault which of course could be a comfort to your family after suffering all the press and taking the associated blame because you are dead.

When I worked on the Railway as a driver it surprised me how many ex forces there are on the job and then after doing 13yrs in the Navy I can see why as you need the mentality and discipline gained through the Military to do the job I would never seek to take anything away from any of the services whether they are Military or civilian in the same way I don't assume to know the pros and cons of what other people do for a living I mean as far as I'm aware an airline pilot gets a jet through take off and then puts it in auto pilot until it comes time to land which computers can do now anyway so why have pilots


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sorry but there's no way they deserve what they get now never mind more for sitting in the cab. They don't face customers at all, unlike bus drivers.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I just want to make clear i wasn't trying to imply with my post that forces are the be all and end all of jobs. Someone made a genuine mistake and asked me to justify my earnings thinking i was a train driver. Said person has since apologised to me and it's all forgotten about 

The point i was trying to make is that guys in the forces do the job they are paid to do and they know what they get paid for doing it. There is no overtime or shift work or any such like. There will be something like 20,000 forces on duty over the Olympics. No bonus' will paid to those. The forces covered the fire strikes back in late 2002/early 2003 and again no bonus' were paid.

What i really fail to understand is these tube workers are up in arms that they are not getting as big a bonus as another operator because more people will be on the train . It is very indicative of our society that some people these days will not be professional and do the job they are paid/contracted to do without some added incentive. If they don't get their own way they stamp their feet and get a union involved threatening strikes and in some cases going through with them. I really don't see how a tube driver can justify £42k a year. I am all ears if they can do. 

To be honest they are all acting like spoilt 4yr olds!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ivor said:


> From a different perspective I am an ex train driver and Ex forces the amount of money that drivers get paid is in my opinion about right if anything they need more, how many of you guys sitting there passing judgement of having to face the public day in day out getting verbally abused and physically threatened because some one is either an ******** or has had a bad day at the office or maybe a bit too much to drink and then to be told that if someone does assault you you can defend yourself but not hit back,
> 
> Then there is possibility well of doing anything up to thirteen days straight before having one day off to change around shifts from days to nights or earlys to lates as the company has decided it easier to give overtime than recruit more drivers.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna disagree with you here.

The wages the drivers are paid are way over the top considering what they do. On the tube you never see the drivers so I'm not sure when they get abused/assaulted by passengers. As for memorising hundreds of miles of tracks, is it really any different to remembering the route for a car journey?

As for trying to justify it by stating that the drivers might hit someone on a track now and again, what about the Paramedics who have to get under the train and try to treat the person afterwards, what about the nurses who then have to continue to treat these people and who are regularly faced with assaults and abuse from patients and their families. They earn far less than tube drivers for far more difficult, challenging and skilled work. 
How much bonus will these people get for working during the Olympics?
Not a button. Exactly the same as the train drivers should get.

On a slightly different note, how can the Unions be so against bonuses when they're paid to anyone else but they're willing to try and hold the country to ransom so they can get bonuses for themselves for doing nothing extra!
Hypocrites.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it legal to strike because you want more money? 

I can understand how it is legal to strike if pay is being reduced i.e. your contract is being broken to a worse effect but for more mone??


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

They are not striking. They have refused a bonus as it is not what others are getting.

If i were their employer. I would say fine, you have refused the bonus, i am therefore going to give it to Great Ormond Street Hospital and your are getting **** all squared.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Makes laugh that their even considering paying out a bonus, end-of ......
along with some workers getting an 'attendance bonus' for being on-time and actually tuning-up for work. WTF is that about . :devil:.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> They are not striking. They have refused a bonus as it is not what others are getting.


Not yet no. SO if they refuse the bonus are they just going to carry on working and not get anything. I would put my house on that not happening.

Thus the question - if they refuse can they legally strike


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

As I used to work in and use the underground I used to see drivers fairly often and if you could find out the assault rate you would probably be surprised 

Paramedics it's in the job description you don't become a paramedic and expect to be putting plaster on scratch's the same way as police who go into traffic expect that they will attend a bad RTC in their time 

And memorising a line is very different to driving a car route unless of course you think the map you see with all the coloured lines is all that there is and you have your stopping points on the platform so you need to know which one for how ever many carriages you have.

I am not saying it's a more skilled job but how many nurse's have a couple of hundred peoples lives in their hands nurses work as teams in hospitals and have constant back up have you ever been to an A&E and seen just one nurse.

The point I was getting is you all moan about something you know very little about and saying they don't deserve that money is that because you personally don't earn that and feel that somehow you are better than them because maybe you work in some office doing a job you feel justifies whatever money your on or maybe your not getting the incentive/performance bonus this year because the company under performed. 

The people on here I would say are a fair cross section of the country and look how bitter we can become because some drivers turn down the money when the colleagues on other networks are getting more I'm fairly sure that if it was anyone on this thread moaning about it that if they where in the situation they would turn down the money as well.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

ivor said:


> From a different perspective I am an ex train driver and Ex forces the amount of money that drivers get paid is in my opinion about right if anything they need more, how many of you guys sitting there passing judgement of having to face the public day in day out getting verbally abused and physically threatened because some one is either an ******** or has had a bad day at the office or maybe a bit too much to drink and then to be told that if someone does assault you you can defend yourself but not hit back,


Anyone whos in retail, a paramedic, firemen.... In my job I constantly get spoke to like a piece of dirt ( work in a car park in the middle of Liverpool) , doesnt mean Im entitled to a bonus.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ivor said:


> As I used to work in and use the underground I used to see drivers fairly often and if you could find out the assault rate you would probably be surprised
> 
> Paramedics it's in the job description you don't become a paramedic and expect to be putting plaster on scratch's the same way as police who go into traffic expect that they will attend a bad RTC in their time
> 
> ...


They're overpaid for what they do (they're glorified bus drivers) and to try an negotiate more bonus because people working for a different company get more is petty and childish, if you want their bonus go and work for the other company - it's called put up or shut up!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ivor said:


> As I used to work in and use the underground I used to see drivers fairly often and if you could find out the assault rate you would probably be surprised
> 
> Paramedics it's in the job description you don't become a paramedic and expect to be putting plaster on scratch's the same way as police who go into traffic expect that they will attend a bad RTC in their time
> 
> ...


Well speaking purely for myself, I'm not given to jealousy really, so I wouldn't give a stuff if another company was paying more. I make my choices and I tend to go with my lot as it were. But as a rule I don't give a flying thingamy what someone else is doing.

I know there is more to any job than meets the eye, and you've explained that with regard to their salary, but I still don't see how extra passenger numbers make any difference to a train driver with regard to entitlement to a bonus. I don't see how they will make a driver's job harder, busier, more demanding, more stressful or carry more responsibility. Mind you, I have only read through this thread quickly, so I might've missed something, so if I have my apologies.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

ivor said:


> *Paramedics it's in the job description you don't become a paramedic and expect to be putting plaster on scratch's the same way as police who go into traffic expect that they will attend a bad RTC in their time *


Where in a Paramedics Job description does it say expect to be abused and assaulted whilst trying to help? Why should they have to put up with it?

Your only argument at the moment for them being paid £42k a year is that they regularly put up with verbal abuse and assaults from the public and they have to memorise a bit of track.

I've used the tube quite extensively and the only time i see a driver is as they drive past. You don't see them once your on the train so unless they are being assaulted as they leave from/to work then i don't see how.

Your other argument is about the amount of lives in there hands. It's not in the same category as a Paramedic who *does* make a difference as to wether someone lives or dies. The only time a tube driver makes a difference is if they don't do their job properly. A Paramedic makes a difference by doing their job properly (or not in some instances) What about the police that have the lives of every civilian on there hands?

So i still fail to see how your saying they justify the wages. Otherwise bus drivers, coach drivers and taxi drivers should get the same.

As i said earlier it's pretty childish to refuse a bonus because another company are paying more. Maybe that company has less overheads, less staff, better profits to justify being able to pay more. However it is more likely that their staff work hard, remain professional and are not a bunch of whining 4yr olds!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not going to have a go personally at anyone that does this job on here...

But, and maybe this is just a wild rumour, don't trains run on dedicated strips of metal?!?! I have heard these are called tracks?!?!?!

Also, I have been told that it's only trains down there, no other traffic to cut you up, bikes, pushbikes, buses, lorries etc etc...

Not sure how accurate all that is, but I can't see how working in those conditions could be harder than any over ground driver (bus/lorry/taxi) Surely given the different kinds of traffic, all the roads being the same and drivers allowed to use different bits as they see fit, means that it’s actually a LOT harder to be a driver than sitting on a TRACK with only the same skilled workers driving the same kinds of vehicle, on their own bit of TRACK?!?!?!

Again... only rumours I have heard..... 

Also, it's already been pointed out; there are lots of jobs that deal with the public face to face... again no different or "harder" because it's a train...

So, sorry, but my "grown up" still stands...

:thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I'm not going to have a go personally at anyone that does this job on here...
> 
> But, and maybe this is just a wild rumour, don't trains run on dedicated strips of metal?!?! I have heard these are called tracks?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I think that's pretty much hit the nail on the head!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you are right cue but in when you have someone else controlling that road and it's down to to you if they make a mistake it makes it bit different


Carl the paramedics has been taken out of context  if you read back a couple of posts it was reference dealing with suicide not dealing with the public I have seen people go face to face with drivers on the platform even though they are in the cab they still have a window. 

how many jobs that deal with the public have every angry drunk person who see you as an easy target because you are in uniform and they need to vent to their brain cell 

You will most likely find that surprisingly the underground will be trying to put on extra trains which most likely will lead to minimum breaks greater stock shuffling and a greater increase in stress levels and i would not be surprised to find that the people who sit behind up in the office have got a nice bonus for having to put in extra time and cope with the extra stress there is always more to it than meets the eye or what the press tells you


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ivor said:


> Carl the paramedics has been taken out of context  if you read back a couple of posts it was reference dealing with suicide not dealing with the public I have seen people go face to face with drivers on the platform even though they are in the cab they still have a window.
> 
> how many jobs that deal with the public have every angry drunk person who see you as an easy target because you are in uniform and they need to vent to their brain cell


Try having them go face to face with you without the cab door and window in the way.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23771074-one-in-10-london-paramedics-attacked.do

This is a couple of years old but things aren't any better now.

http://www.hsj.co.uk/news/workforce/ambulance-crews-attacked-during-london-riots/5033538.article

http://www.times-series.co.uk/news/...ay_compensation_after_assaulting_a_paramedic/

I could go on but I'm sure you get the idea.

£42k plus a Bonus for having to out up with the odd person getting the hump 'cos his train's late. That's not stressful, that's a piece of p*ss.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just noticed this thread. This is really good news for everyone in the public sector. Does this mean that Doctors, nurses, Physiotherapists, Occupational Therapists, policemen, firemen, paramedics, security services, bus drivers, armed forces and anyone working at the time of the olympics will get a £500 bonus just for doing their job. I think I agree with an earlir thread, offer it as an optional bonus then after the games sack anyone who takes the bonus:lol:.

Honestly paying a bonus to a group of people who go above and beyond in their work or meets their targets is one thing but paying them a bonus for doing their job and not striking is crazy.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wish i could get a "Bonus" when the thiefs keep taking the copper cable out of the ground causing me to have to work harder and longer and get more stressed!!!!
Seems to me that the railway unions are just trying it on as they know that if there was any industrial action, they could bring the city to a standstill.
All very wrong in my opinion.


----------

